# birds



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

caught this a little while ago - was photographing surfers when this crow/raven caught my eye - not sure where he filched the egg from


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well caught!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An excellent pic Zulu, down to the subtle colour-variation on the feathers - I like the way he still manages to look innocent about it, 'I found it laying just over there, honestly Guv....' :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Great timing!!! :luxhello:


----------

